# where to get glass runners



## kev-gic (Jul 6, 2008)

hi, ive just finished my new viv and cant find where to get the glass runners.

i live i south shields near newcastle/sunderland. i used to get them at maxwells diy but they stopped doing them.

any help??


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Contact Volly from wirralvivz, he sells them, i think he has an ad in the classifieds


----------



## kev-gic (Jul 6, 2008)

ok thanks for reply mate :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

B&Q near me sell plastic and ally ones in one metre lengths.

Black or white, the ally ones are silver


----------



## MillysDad (May 23, 2011)

Hi Kev this ebay seller "Viv Bits" here's the link no Ad intended. I've jsut bought a load of gear off the bloke (Paul) 4ft 4MM SILVER Vivarium PVC GLASS RUNNERS track SILVER | eBay


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

ihave 6 mm and 10mm ( glass size#) ones from work


----------



## kev-gic (Jul 6, 2008)

MillysDad said:


> Hi Kev this ebay seller "Viv Bits" here's the link no Ad intended. I've jsut bought a load of gear off the bloke (Paul) 4ft 4MM SILVER Vivarium PVC GLASS RUNNERS track SILVER | eBay


thanks for thats,there on the way..: victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i know what you mean i live in hebburn and had to get some specially made in monkseaton :S


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, can anyone help me find Volly from wirralvivz as mentioned above please as I can't find him 
I need 4 mm runners and although I bought them off the ebay link (also above!) a few months ago, he actually has held me up by 2 months with his appalling customer service :whip: . 
So now I am back to square 1 and looking for brown 4mm runners so if anyone can help I would be most grateful, thanks


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mikaela said:


> Hi, can anyone help me find Volly from wirralvivz as mentioned above please as I can't find him
> I need 4 mm runners and although I bought them off the ebay link (also above!) a few months ago, he actually has held me up by 2 months with his appalling customer service :whip: .
> So now I am back to square 1 and looking for brown 4mm runners so if anyone can help I would be most grateful, thanks


Reptile Forums - View Profile: volly


----------



## MikeA (Oct 5, 2008)

*runner*

Hi We have a 4mm runner made specially for vivs we make which also has a very deep - 15mm top section unlike standard stuff. Let me know length needed and I can get a cost for this and postage.
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks both of you for your replies


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

MikeA said:


> Hi We have a 4mm runner made specially for vivs we make which also has a very deep - 15mm top section unlike standard stuff. Let me know length needed and I can get a cost for this and postage.
> Cheers
> Mike


Hi, do you have an online shop at all?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mikaela said:


> Hi, can anyone help me find Volly from wirralvivz as mentioned above please as I can't find him
> I need 4 mm runners and although I bought them off the ebay link (also above!) a few months ago, he actually has held me up by 2 months with his appalling customer service :whip: .
> So now I am back to square 1 and looking for brown 4mm runners so if anyone can help I would be most grateful, thanks


He may take a while to reply, he told me his pc had died and he was having to use the library one. I have a phone number for him if you want to pm me for it. I don't know him personally he just gave me his number to place an order with him but I'd already bought from elsewhere.


----------



## Mikaela (Sep 4, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> He may take a while to reply, he told me his pc had died and he was having to use the library one. I have a phone number for him if you want to pm me for it. I don't know him personally he just gave me his number to place an order with him but I'd already bought from elsewhere.


 
He's left it on his wall for people to text, but thank you


----------



## anita66 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi im in desperate need for some runners for my vivarium please can anyone help its a 4ft ebay is so expensive 10 pound!! is there no cheaper alternatives?


----------

